# Tanaka full tang western



## Danzo (Jan 20, 2019)

I’ve been bad about posting on here. first off this thing is very cool. I didn’t even know they made these like this. It’s 210, VG10, amazing convex grind. I didn’t take any before pictures, but trust me, the fit and finish was rough. Anyways here’s it finished with maple burl and brass pins.

First time I’ve seen any sun for a while here in Seattle, nice timing


----------



## Kgp (Jan 20, 2019)

Beautiful! Love the wood.

Ken


----------



## ashy2classy (Jan 20, 2019)

Amazing work. Great job!


----------



## McMan (Jan 20, 2019)

Such a nice looking job! 
Solid attention to detail--so much better than stock--nicer looking but also better lines.


----------



## YG420 (Jan 20, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## PappaG (Jan 20, 2019)

Damn. I have a Tanaka in storage. I'm inspired. I've been bad about posting pics of my handle stuff to.

Great job.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 20, 2019)

This is very nicely done Danzo. Is it your work?


----------



## valgard (Jan 20, 2019)

Great job


----------



## Danzo (Jan 21, 2019)

Nemo said:


> This is very nicely done Danzo. Is it your work?



Yes this is my handiwork. Time spent between keeping a family and running a business. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Nemo (Jan 21, 2019)

Danzo said:


> Yes this is my handiwork. Time spent between keeping a family and running a business.
> Thanks everyone


Kudos


----------



## Danzo (Jan 21, 2019)

PappaG said:


> Damn. I have a Tanaka in storage. I'm inspired. I've been bad about posting pics of my handle stuff to.
> 
> Great job.



These western Tanaka’s are unicorns in my book. Solid usable grind, comfy western bolster with lots of potential if you fix em up right


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 21, 2019)

Great job, looks way better than the stock handle!


----------

